# ISO manual for 624, 536.82552



## pjradion (Oct 22, 2018)

Any of y'all know where I can get a manual for a model 536.82552 PC9?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF pjradion

The Sears site still has some of the parts listed. Hopefully someone has a link to a manual.
https://www.searspartsdirect.com/mo...=modelSearch&q=536.82552&searchTerm=536.82552

.


----------

